# Brother BAS 415 error short of area



## radgirl (May 19, 2008)

I have just purchased a brother 415 and have tried loading the first design and it gives me an error that says "short of area" can someone help me with what that means and how to correct it?


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

It means the design exceeds the area it can sew. Is it a large design? If not, then there could be a few things. Is your machine zeroing and coming to center when it starts up? I'm talking about the hoop. This is a .dst file right? Is it working with all the others but not this one, or is it everything? Do you have software to look at the design? If not, you can pm me and I can give you my email to have a look. I have the 416 which is a lot like it. Something else you may want to try is to hit the clear button (should be yellow).


----------



## radgirl (May 19, 2008)

This design is only 2" x 2". This is the first design I have tried to load. I purchased it from someone. I called her to see what she could tell me and she said she had never had that error come up before. I know it worked fine before I purchased because she did some sew outs with me watching. I don't know if I have hit something to change the values when I was trying to learn how to load designs or what and the manual is no help at all on this error.It is a dst file. We have tried the clear button, We have tried the turning it on while holding down the emergency red button to do a reset. Thanks for your help and if there is anything else you can think of for me to try it would be much appreciated.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Do that version have set memories? Maybe there is a design stored in the memory that will work. Trying a different design is about all I could suggest. Something must be corrupted off that one. Or maybe it's the disk. Hard to say really without really trial and erroring it. There isn't anyone who really knows these machines either. Technicians will come out and work on them, but it's the general work that is done with all the machines. When it comes to the brains, they have to read the manual just like you do. Maybe the person who sold you the machine can send you a .dst file that always worked to see if that's it.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

Check to see if you have it in Cap mode.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Lord have mercy. I just reread my post.... DOES! that first word should be DOES, not do. Hopefully she'll come back with a little more info.


----------



## Panama Red (Jan 15, 2013)

drdoct said:


> Lord have mercy. I just reread my post.... DOES! that first word should be DOES, not do. Hopefully she'll come back with a little more info.


Good thing you cleared that up. We all thought you were a caveman.


----------



## cutting99 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi there: I just bought the same machine and am getting the same error message of "short of area". I design i am trying to sew out is a 4x4. I am able to sew out 4 or 5 letter names. It has no problem loading up a small name. Can anyone help?

Much appreciated,
thx, Jen


----------

